# BelQuette's New i180



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

OK, here is a little peak at BelQuette's newest addition to the Flatbed Printer Indusrty. 
Now what you see is a prototype and it is still in the design/testing stage. 
*"More to Come"* 
and a report and some better pictures from the "Big Big Big Dogs" from BelQuette will follow.








"YODan"


----------



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

When Dan? When? Exactly when? *: )*


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> When Dan? When? Exactly when? *: )*


While the concept of the i180 will remain the same, some mods will now be re-done, this printer we were showing was a proto-type and should be in production by mid 2008.
We plan to keep posting updates untill that time so stand bye for BelQuette's next flatbed printer that will change the future of the way DTGP's perform 
*"YODan"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

The show was a lot of fun, I’m not sure who was more curios of our new i180 hybrid printer, potential users or our rivals, never the less we enjoyed the visits from all that came by.

One of the surprising things was how many people wanted a nail printed with our Imaginail machine, including many guys, right…. Fred, Justin W, Jerid, even Peter son Justin Choi had a nail inked, and yes I had an i180 logo blasted on my nail.
As a guy you need to be quite secure to get a nail printed, but Acetone can fix that in a few seconds if you change your mind.
Brother Japan folks really liked it, especially their daughter; I told them Japan has several hundred units spread out all over. I offered to print the Brother logo on her finger but they never came back?

I printed more woman’s nails with the Imaginal machine these last few days since I was attending the beauty shows with the product. 
Next show I will need to bring 2 units with us and invite anyone to come by and experience Imaginail, even guys, I still get a kick out of the expressions on peoples faces when the pull their hand out and see the result, OMG.
One woman I printed on said she has been in the inkjet graphics business for 12 years and had no idea something like this existed, she was blown away when she pulled her hand out of the machine. I found out after her that she was an editor of Graphics Magazine and wanted to do articles on all the neat BelQuette stuff. She asked a lot of questions about the Imaginail machine and our new products, one thing she found surprising was that this little Imaginail machine had more technology then most any flatbed printer a the show and was only $4,000. The fact that it can detect what its’ printing and adjust the size to fit the target on the fly makes this little printer in a class of its’ own.

What impressed me most at the Show (and that takes a bit) was the Inca 10,000 sq ft per hour machine, quite elegant engineering. Oh and our new stuff is pretty neat, unlike anything you have seen.

The Pre-Treat machine was received well, but I heard a few comments that they wish it was a bit smaller, so our CAD files are open today and it’s losing some size and weight.
I agreed about shaving some weight since my back was evolved in getting it to the show.

I will expand on the i180 features as we progress into production.

Mark
Belquette Inc


----------



## geoffstr (Oct 22, 2007)

YoDan said:


> While the concept of the i180 will remain the same, some mods will now be re-done, this printer we were showing was a proto-type and should be in production by mid 2008.
> We plan to keep posting updates untill that time so stand bye for BelQuette's next flatbed printer that will change the future of the way DTGP's perform
> *"YODan"*


 
WE were showing? Are you part of Belquette now Dan?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve and I were vacationing in Orlando and got to have some very enjoyable dinners with Dan and Gloria. What a nice couple. 

I remember the first show where Dan helped out All American....the most dramatic one...... the Flexi train wrecked and Dan saved the day by packing up his Flexi and hauling it to the show.

We were shopping the show- the new i180 was pretty interesting- and sounds like the production model may be even cooler than the exhibition prototype.

We spent some time at All American talking to Kevin, Dave, Peter, and got to meet Justin Choi.
We saw the new lines of dtg printers at the All American booth- Spectra which was loaded with solvents inks in one and dtg inks in the other, and of course the big blue printer.


The coolest thing was that Imaginail printer that BelQuette engineered a few year's back. It was quite amazing.

Lots of other friends old and new. 

We tried to go do some fun stuff but the rain kept getting in the way.

Michele


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> WE were showing? Are you part of Belquette now Dan?


 Well BelQuette are some very nice people and have made me feel like being part of their company just like back when All American did when I was helping them  
Jeff (All American) you know how much I have always enjoyed doing the shows and taking to fellow users, well "YODan" has come back from the background to help once again  
*"Thanks BelQuette"*
*"YODan"*


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

geoffstr said:


> WE were showing? Are you part of Belquette now Dan?


Welcome Geoff!!

Why don't you post an introduction!!

Eric


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Quick question about the machine...whats the printable area going to be? Any speculation Mark? Also what is that in the picture?! Toilet paper? Lol Can't seem to tell from the photo...


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

SuddenUrge said:


> Quick question about the machine...whats the printable area going to be? Any speculation Mark? Also what is that in the picture?! Toilet paper? Lol Can't seem to tell from the photo...


 
That's funny! 
Actually it adds up how much money you make with the i180 as it prints.. 

But it's real purpose is to catch ink that it spits. The 1800 print engine spits on the left end of the carriage, since the i180 machine is cantilevered we needed a way to catch the spit, the standard adding machine rolls fit the bill. When ever the ink spits we advance the roll a bit, one added benefit is that you get an instant snap shot nozzle check every time it does this. 
Pretty cool! and you can get these anywhere.

The print area is 13 x 20" with the ability to print landscape since it left side is wide open. Our platen can be turned in 90 degree increments for a full 180 degrees of print freedom, hence the name i180. You can even put products in on a 45 degree angle for some very interesting prints with NO obstructions.

There are so many advantages to this printer that I will elaborate on as time permits. 

Mark


Mark


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

So in essence yes its toilet paper for your printer...cool ideas Mark & Co looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with in the near future


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

SuddenUrge said:


> So in essence yes its toilet paper for your printer...cool ideas Mark & Co looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with in the near future


Ha....I guess it really is TP in that sence.
We will call it the "i180 TP Roll" from here on, thanks for that!

Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

For some of the i180 printer Specs go to:
Specialty Purpose Printers
*"YODan"*


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

SuddenUrge said:


> Quick question about the machine...whats the printable area going to be? Any speculation Mark? Also what is that in the picture?! Toilet paper? Lol Can't seem to tell from the photo...


 
So other than toilet paper printing  Will this i180 be designed as a specialty flatbed printer with the additional capacity to print garments- 
or specifically as a garment printer? What is the goal of this unusual design?


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Michele; toilet seat covers to! The possiblities are endless!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Sudden Urge is a particularly appropriate name to be pursuing this topic 

Michele


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Not sure if I like being on the _butt-end _of that joke >.< Lol


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

It was irresistible though!

But can the i180 print on fingernails like the BelQuette Imaginail? Now that would be exciting.

Michele


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> But can the i180 print on fingernails like the BelQuette Imaginail? Now that would be exciting.


 Exciting ? My wife would most likley take the machine over  
*"YODan"*


----------

